# Pseudoxyops perpulchra



## ubb (Jan 12, 2008)

Some pics of this beautiful specie


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 12, 2008)

It is as you say, really beautiful!


----------



## Mantida (Jan 12, 2008)

Aw, what a slim trim male. Female is stocky as ever!

Love the male's wings for some reason. Also like the slight vein pattern on the female's wings.

In the second to last picture, they look very colorful.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

oh my good god..does the mantis really have them coloured eyes..rainbow coloured eyes so wicked..u breeding these i take it..how u getting on with them?


----------



## ubb (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 2 gravid females, one of females has laid her fisrt ooth! I let you know when I have nymphs!

regards!


----------



## ubb (Jan 12, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## Mantida (Jan 12, 2008)

Gotta love them multi-colored eyes.  

Never seen this species before, where did you get it?

Hopefully you can cycle this species around if you get any excess of them.


----------



## mantisguy101 (Jan 13, 2008)

that IS really beautiful. nice photos!


----------



## ubb (Jan 13, 2008)

This specie is from the jungle of Peru!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 13, 2008)

that last pic is so cool.


----------



## andy hood (Jan 13, 2008)

beautifull stunning mantid indeed


----------



## ubb (Jan 13, 2008)

I´m happy that you like it! B)


----------



## Mantida (Jan 13, 2008)

ubb said:


> This specie is from the jungle of Peru!


You buy the ootheca/mantids from a breeder in your area?


----------



## ubb (Jan 13, 2008)

NO


----------



## ubb (Jan 18, 2008)

Surprise!


----------



## tier (Jan 18, 2008)

Great, exactly what I want  

:blink: 

:lol: 

regards,

Stefan


----------



## ubb (Jan 25, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry to bring back an old topic but i have l4 ones and I cant wait to get them to adult. They look amazing


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Nov 24, 2015)

Those weird broad wings are really cool


----------

